# Left Side Pain After BM



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Heather1973 said:


> I've been doing relatively well symptom-wise lately, removing fructose has led to much more solid BMs as has drinking mint tea. But maybe too firm?
> 
> My brother and I also decided that we love each other so much that we want to spend our lives together for good - I swear that knowing I'll be with the one I love and who loves me back helps. But on to my symptoms...
> 
> ...


Heather


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I would guess that because the bm was so large and hard that it probably just put a ton of pressure on colon and leaves it feeling weak so to speak which results in pain. I get this pain so often but I always brush it off as constipation in my case. Maybe just when colon gets stretched out more than its used to we get this horrible ache? This is obviously only my theory ha but I hope it helps knowing you are not alone.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh Marleyma, I'm so sorry that you experience this too, but it does help that I know someone else experiences this and I'm not alone. 

Tonight was another rough one - in the grocery line with my brother tonight I had another very firm BM in my diaper and it was HUGE and it made the most disgusting noises as it came out. I had a black colored New Depend "active fit" slim diaper on as I had a sweater dress and grey tights on and needed a smooth silhouette under the dress - unfortunately smaller diapers mean less room for so much poop and although it held in all the mess, it was hard for my body to push everything in the diaper, especially with the tights on. And then I had the intense left side abdominal pain, only partially relieved by passing gas. A rough end to an otherwise good day. 

Heather


----------

